# Algae ID?



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

What kind of algae is this?
When i rub it with my fingers it feels slimy and it come off pretty easy.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't see any pics, just the X symbol of a broken link.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds like Blue-green Algae. Have to see pics.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your attempt to attach an image didn't work. Could you try again? Another thing you could do is download the image in the photo album and then put its image location here. (See User Manual)


----------



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

I reattached tha images above.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

This does not look like bluegreen algae to me. It is soft, green algae and the kind that snails and browsing fish like to eat. Snails should take care of it and so should guppies, platys, swordtails, mollies and Otocinculus.


----------



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

I have 2 Otocinculus and 4 SAE however they dont et the whole thing. The tank is 30G.
Is this algae assosiated with low CO2 or macros?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I would say that a good supply of macros, not enough plants and not enough browsers are responsible If the tank were more crowded with plants, I don't think you would have this kind of algae.


----------

